

Vivek Wadhwa - Why I no longer advise startups to hire mba's - jamesmcbennett
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/04/01/vivek-wadhwa-why-i-no-longer-advise-startups-to-hire-m-b-a-s/tab/comments/

======
jamesmcbennett
Was reading article comments, some are ridiculous!

